# one egg a day



## JoeCo (Jul 21, 2009)

I recently switched my dog from raw to kibble for various reasons. He will eat the kibble only if I mix in a raw egg. What do people think of giving him an egg every day. I know eggs are ok once in a while, he was getting a couple a week when he was eating raw but I am not sure about one a day.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Eggs can be added to a dogs diet. They are an excellent source of protein and vitamins. Eggs can be mixed with vegetables or ground meat, and some dogs will eat them plain. Always include the shell when feeding your dog the egg. Make sure you crush it up fine though! 

I have heard of feeding pregnant dogs eggs daily but otherwise every other day.:smile:


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

I agree with wags. On the in between days you can add some raw meat, some fish oil, something like that to also add to the kibble diet. 
Do you mind me asking why you swiched from raw to kibble? I am just curious. I promise I will not lecture you on how to take care of your dog!


----------



## JoeCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Although I believe feeding raw is best, at this point in time I cannot afford the cost and time required to feed a proper raw diet to my big and getting bigger doberman. I am still rotating between high quality grain free kibble from different manufacturers as I believe that is the next best thing to raw.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

It is true, that if you don't have the time to shop the sales, or buy in bulk that it can be a little more expensive than feeding a kibble diet. I have always tried to buy in bulk, but there are some times that isn't possible. I won't buy chicken at walmart, so that leaves me to my food co-op and local stores. I hope someday that you'll be able to switch back to a raw diet as it really is a dogs best friend. Good Luck!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

JoeCo said:


> Although I believe feeding raw is best, at this point in time I cannot afford the cost and time required to feed a proper raw diet to my big and getting bigger doberman. I am still rotating between high quality grain free kibble from different manufacturers as I believe that is the next best thing to raw.


I think that what you are saying, and correct me if I am wrong, is that you were feeding the complicated 'barf' diet? Or were you just feeding the raw meat tossed to them when they get hungary diet? I have thought about putting my dogs back onto a kibble diet because of cost, but I only find that it costs more for a bag of good quality kibble then for a bag of chicken leg quarters in a pinch. Or to go online and ask craigslisters or something like that to help out a person in need when cleaning out the freezer. 
I was able to just get in touch with someone that is selling live feeder rabbits that they will clean up for free!  They don't want to go through the liscensing process, so they sell them live and butcher them for free. I am ordering in bulk since my EBT's love rabbit so much! 
I am glad that you are staying with the high end kibble though and I hope that you are able to go back to Raw soon.


----------

